# my front airlift bag pops when airing up whats goin on?



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

Whenever I air up the front driverside bag (corrado) I hear a popping sound. As if the bag is binding or sticking somehow and then lets go and makes a pop noise. The bag goes up and works fine. Is this normal or is this going to hurt the bag? Airlift can u guys step in here?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

DTOYVR6 said:


> Whenever I air up the front driverside bag (corrado) I hear a popping sound. As if the bag is binding or sticking somehow and then lets go and makes a pop noise. The bag goes up and works fine. Is this normal or is this going to hurt the bag? Airlift can u guys step in here?


it's unlikely to be the air strut popping... it's probably some other suspension component (links, bushings, joints etc)


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

thats normal for a double bellow bag to make a pop noise when they air up.


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

andrew m. said:


> actually, it's the double bellow unfolding.
> 
> a double bellow bag it's basically two bags banded together with a steel belt. the noise you're hearing is a combination of the belt/bag unfolding and inflating. it's completely normal :thumbup:


Nice. Just what I wanted to hear. Thanks guys. 


Also I heard air coming from one of the bags in front a couple times. But not like a leak where its constant. It was like a relief valve opening letting air out quick for a couple secs and then closing but from the front bag. Am I going crazy or is there some type of hidden valve there. I highly doubt that's the case but I know i heard something. And I've never heard it again. Well for the last week at least


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

andrew m. said:


> actually, it's the double bellow unfolding.
> 
> a double bellow bag it's basically two bags banded together with a steel belt. the noise you're hearing is a combination of the belt/bag unfolding and inflating. it's completely normal :thumbup:


i have air lift XLs and have never heard such a sound and i lay out and raise the car at least twice a day (still in honeymoon stage :laugh

my bad then, i guess its good to know if i do start hearing that sound.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

hmm, possibly a ptc fitting that needs adjusting? introducing pressure in the line might make the leak less severe?

 just a thought


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

gotta check. i have no other leak from that side otherwise:banghead:


----------

